# Personal cure for Flashoholism! Maybe?



## digitaleos (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe I have finally cured my self (even if temporarily) from the addiction known as flashoholism. After 2+ years of buying and selling, trying to find the perfect lights to suit my needs, I believe I have finally found a winning combination.:green: What I have now seems to fulfill all my needs. I currently have a Novatac 120P for EDC that I carry in a Ripoffs holster with a spare CR123 in the bottom of the holster. For around the house I have a Surefire U2 that I just upgraded with a Lux V XWOS. And for my last light that either stays in the Trailblazer or exchanges time with my EDC is a Surefire L1 Cree. After buying like eleventeen hundred different lights and selling them, I feel very content with having just these three lights to suit all my needs. If I get time tonight, I may post some comparative beamshots of these lights. I just wanted to share what all that buying and selling has resulted in.  So for all those new found flashaholics who would like to save alot of money and time in buying and selling trying to find your ideal setup, maybe you can start where I am leaving off for now.

Chris


----------



## skalomax (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm still on that mission to find that perfect edc.

You've been cured?, yeah right.


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a place on contentment, if only temporarily. It seems that most folks are already searching for the next light before they've even gotten the last one they ordered (I know I've been guilty of that), so it's nice to see that it is possible to find an assortment of lights that can satisfy your lighting needs, even for a little while. Enjoy the moment while it lasts. Contentment can be a fleeting mistress.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you're just trying to convince yourself.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel Im in a simular situation. The lights I got now is filling all my needs I have and way more! Almost only use my EDC...

Though I cant help having this feelong like there is something missing, theres no light on the way, and Im not thinking of any particular light I would like to order! Thats whats missing! I have gotten used to always have a light I want next. So I have been thinking of which light I want next, since theres always gonna be a next! 

Think Im heading in the HID direction... Its a expensive step to take though....Im not sure sure Im gonna end up over there, well see.

Congrats if youre really cured!


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 25, 2007)

Ask Sasha to delete you from CPF! oo:


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't found a cure like you yet but I have found some different medicines to slow down my flashaholism...they are called mortgage:sick2:, loan payments, starting a family:green:. Jeez, these things may end up curing me.:ironic:


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 25, 2007)

What we can notice is that the lights that you mention are recent and are among the best out there. This may explain why they content you 

But then there will be twice as efficient or twice as bright out there (and it won't be in too much time) I doubt you won't be running after these new state of the art flashlights...

Sorry, but I doubt you are cured


----------



## Jamesmark72 (Sep 25, 2007)

We need a Flashoholic anonymous on here.


----------



## digitaleos (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I almost forgot about this thread, it took eleven days to get any response, and I must say the responses are exactly what I expected. I must say that I haven't fell off the wagon yet. Although, I must admit that I am indeed keeping an eye on things, and will continue to do so until there is a light introduced that is a must have  ie.. HDS, Surefire U2, but until then I'll be . No longer will I be buying every new light I see just to try it out. That's the problem I had, I would sell one good light and buy a couple of cheaper so-so lights, when those lights failed to impress me, I would sell those for something else. I would find myself thinking  was I thinking when I sold that light for these. Well I guess this isn't actually a cure for flashoholism, but instead is a cure for wasting money, instead of wasting money on a couple of mediocre lights, I am going to be saving my money for the must have lights. So until those lights are introduced I'll be eating my popcorn.

Chris


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 25, 2007)

digitaleos said:


> Well I almost forgot about this thread, it took eleven days to get any response, and I must say the responses are exactly what I expected. I must say that I haven't fell off the wagon yet. Although, I must admit that I am indeed keeping an eye on things, and will continue to do so until there is a light introduced that is a must have  ie.. HDS, Surefire U2, but until then I'll be . No longer will I be buying every new light I see just to try it out. That's the problem I had, I would sell one good light and buy a couple of cheaper so-so lights, when those lights failed to impress me, I would sell those for something else. I would find myself thinking  was I thinking when I sold that light for these. Well I guess this isn't actually a cure for flashoholism, but instead is a cure for wasting money, instead of wasting money on a couple of mediocre lights, I am going to be saving my money for the must have lights. So until those lights are introduced I'll be eating my popcorn.
> 
> Chris


BINGO!


----------



## MarNav1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The cure is buying every McGizmo model made or unemployment!


----------



## digitaleos (Sep 25, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> The cure is buying every McGizmo model made or unemployment!


 
Marnav, I know what you mean, I'v had a few Alephs, A1, A3's and A19's. They are nice lights, and those are some of the ones I've sold :mecry:.

Chris


----------



## Lichtschalter (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris,

which holster are you using for the NovaTac? Is it the Ripoffs model CO-192?


----------



## manoloco (Sep 26, 2007)

Digitaleos: how do you compare your L1 to your 120p? i´m saving up for one of them, need a very reliable edc, with at least 2 levels, i know in this sense the novatac would be overkill, so apart from that comparison, if you dont take into account the programability of the 120p how would it fare against an L1? (build quality, mechanical reliability, handling and control, beam usefulness, etc)

cant take much chances since im pretty far and cant test them either, those are really imposible to find here to try, spending on both is too much for my budget (even one is stretching it a bit ), if you can help me with your opinion it would be great, thanks!

sp edit


----------



## digitaleos (Sep 26, 2007)

Lichtschalter said:


> Chris,
> 
> which holster are you using for the NovaTac? Is it the Ripoffs model CO-192?


 

Not sure of the number on it, but here is a link to where I bought it from
http://www.brightguy.com/products/NovaTac_EDC_Series_Holster.php .


----------



## digitaleos (Sep 26, 2007)

manoloco said:


> Digitaleos: how do you compare your L1 to your 120p? i´m saving up for one of them, need a very reliable edc, with at least 2 levels, i know in this sense the novatac would be overkill, so apart from that comparison, if you dont take into account the programability of the 120p how would it fare against an L1? (build quality, mechanical reliability, handling and control, beam usefulness, etc)
> 
> cant take much chances since im pretty far and cant test them either, those are really imposible to find here to try, expending on both is too much for my budget (even one is stretching it a bit ), if you can help me with your opinion it would be great, thanks!


 
Below you will find some beamshots I took awhile ago comparing the two. As far as build quality, I would say both are built very well. I must say that I definitely prefer the gnurling on the L1 compared to the Novatac. As far as mechanical reliability, they seem to be both quite reliable now. The first L1 I had needed to be sent back to Surefire for the flickering/strobing problem that was observed in the first early released L1's. Surefire seems to have fixed this problem with all the new ones. As for the beams usefulness, I find the Novatac is much better suited for indoors or close up viewing and with its extremely low low, it works great for walking around inside the house at night without disturbing anyone else who is sleeping. Now for the handling part, I find the L1 is easier to handle with it being a little longer and having the better gnurling. And please don't forget that Henry is coming out with the new HDS lights here in about a month.


Surefire L1 Cree




Novatac 120P


----------



## Lichtschalter (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris,

thanks for posting the link and the beamshots. I'm really looking forward to getting my 120p!

BTW: As BrightGuy states the part # REECO192, I believe it's the same holster.

Thomas


----------



## manoloco (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the answers Digitaleos!, need to look and read a bit (posted my question on the led flashlights forum) but your answers and opinions are very helpful


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm glad you have found your perfect setup, however long this setup might last.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 27, 2007)

Sound like your quest is at an end... for now. Just give it a little time and you'll find you're in need of an upgrade to the latest technology. That's how I am, as I only own two flashlights that cover my needs (lanterns not included), and both are less than a year old.


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Novatac, modded U2 and L1 are nice choices.

You're not cured - just in remission until something even better comes along. That's the nature of flashaholism.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 28, 2007)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Ask Sasha to delete you from CPF! oo:


Nahh that wont cut it....you need total IP and ISP ban :devil:. Thats the only way yu'll temporarily cure, CUT-OFF the flashlight world...:wave:


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 4, 2007)

I a span of 1 month, 1 bought all 3 colors of the Tiablo, collected surefire flashlights and will soon buy MRV q5 and Olight Q5. Am I becoming a flashaholic?


----------



## CompFreak247 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dr.Glock27 said:


> I a span of 1 month, 1 bought all 3 colors of the Tiablo, collected surefire flashlights and will soon buy MRV q5 and Olight Q5. Am I becoming a flashaholic?


Yes, you are. My entire family thinks I'm crazy for spending $25 for an X5 on ebay. My friend's comment was "You spent THAT MUCH on a FLASHLIGHT!?!?"


----------



## DigitalZen (Oct 10, 2007)

Denial ain't a river in Africa.


----------



## rhuck60 (Oct 28, 2007)

nope, no dont want no cure - nohow, noway. Im addicted and gonna stay that way.


----------



## dulridge (Nov 16, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> The cure is buying every McGizmo model made or unemployment!



Bankruptcy works too - may be cheaper in the long run...


----------

